
Randall Munroe of Xkcd Answers Nate Silver's (Not So Absurd) Questions - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/datalab/xkcd-randall-munroe-qanda-what-if
======
matthewmcg
Slight correction to the headline: the interview was conducted by Walt Hickey
of fivethirtyeight.com, not Nate Silver.

